# 1968 GTO Trunk sound deadening.



## jeepjoint (Dec 7, 2019)

My 1968 GTO trunk is in excellent condition. I want to reduce the road and exhaust noise. In the past I have used Dynamat with good success, but now I want the truck floor condition to be visible if the next owner wants to take a look.
I looking for a good sound damping & heat reduction material that does not adhere to the steel floor and is easily lifted up for inspection. 
The only item that comes to mind is a heavy rubber mat like I have seen used in livestock trailers and even shop floor mats.
Looking forward to your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The factory mat for 68 was rubber and it will trap moisture underneath if you're not anal about keeping it clean and dry. You may want to order a heavy carpet that covers the entire trunk instead of the mat which covers about 75%


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I just dealt with a trunk refresh in my 66. I don't like the stock vinyl mat treatment. I took the cheap route and went to home depot and bought a 5x7 "high traffic" grey interior/exterior area rug. laid it down and cut it to fit the inner fenderwells. it was even wide enough to cover the shelf under the package tray. kinda a cheapo, cheesy solution but it actually turned out pretty nice considering it was $16.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Carpet gets my vote and I like the indoor/outdoor carpet due to the fact that it does not dry up and start flaking/dusting underneath like regular house carpeting. By itself, it does not give much sound deadening. I have craft spray glued (3M brand is the best) jute to the bottom of the carpet and then a rather thick synthetic cloth under that as a nice under-covering. Carpet/Jute/Cloth. I have even layered in cardboard and/or house paneling to give it firm flat section/s. The firm treatment is usually done for vertical pieces like the back of a truck cab, back of a back seat, and the like. Stay away from anything that does not breath (like rubber, vinyl, plastics). If rubber is the preferred look, at least put a layer of cheap outdoor carpet under it to allow some breathing.


----------

